# Camera calibration tab, what to use?



## erro (Jan 5, 2013)

I've never really bothered to mess around with the calibration tab, but there are lots of choices there. What "should" I use? I have a Nikon D700, and using LR 4.3


----------



## clee01l (Jan 5, 2013)

The only thing that I use in that panel is the Camera Profile (Picture Control emulation) and the LR Process (2012). The other sliders should never need tweaking unless there is something wrong with your camera


----------



## happycranker (Jan 18, 2013)

Or you decide to use something like the Color Checker Passport, to create a specific camera profile. As Cletus will remember the D700 was a particular problem for Adobe in the past and the color rendering was not good, with the good work of Eric Chan this was eventually fixed and of course the new process 2012 works great.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jan 18, 2013)

I would say use whatever looks best to you.  Of course as said above, use PV2012 as most will agree that it is superior to the other choices.  Camera Profiles:  use what looks best to you.  If you are not happy with the look of any that are provided, you can create your own custom profile using a ColorChecker or a similar product.


----------

